# Fri Sept 6th - How Does It Feel To Be Loved? at the Canterbury Arms



## clandestino (Sep 4, 2013)

Our guest DJ at HDIF at the Canterbury Arms in Brixton this Friday is Sean Price of Fortuna Pop records. Just over ten years ago, Sean put on a one-off night at the Canterbury Arms called Too Much Too Young and it was a fantastic night out - you could choose between having your hand stamped Too Much or Too Young on the door, Sportique played live, Amelia Fletcher DJ-ed, and a little light bulb flashed on above my head in the middle of it all.

I knew the Canterbury Arms very well of course - I used to go there to see punk bands when I first moved to London (I remember a particularly wild Snuff gig there), and I even spent the night of the riot in the mid nineties locked in the back room - but I'd never thought about having a club night there. So when I walked in and saw the room being used for a dance party, I was very very excited. HDIF at the Buffalo Bar was getting pretty popular at this point and it felt like we could add another night in another venue...and as I was a Brixton boy myself, the idea of doing a night in my hometown felt like the best thing ever.

Ten years on, and it's almost all over. We still haven't heard any more about the proposed demolition of the Canterbury Arms, but we're working on the understanding that we have until the end of the year - so that's four Brixton HDIFs left to go. As soon as Sean heard that the Canterbury Arms was due to be knocked down, he asked if he could DJ on one of the final nights, and as we wouldn't be there if it wasn't for Too Much Too Soon, we were very happy to say yes.

---------

How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Friday September 6th
Canterbury Arms, Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, SW9 7QD, 9pm-2am. £4 for members, £6 for non members. Membership is free from http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk

Guest DJ: Sean Price of Fortuna Pop

We play: The Smiths * The Supremes * The Go-Betweens * Dusty Springfield * Belle & Sebastian * Love * Tammi Terrell * Aztec Camera * The Ronettes * Orange Juice * Beach Boys * The Temptations * Velvet Underground * Felt * The Shangri-Las * Primal Scream * Otis Redding * The Field Mice * Dexys Midnight Runners * Camera Obscura * The Four Tops * Melba Moore * The Orchids


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

The mighty sean/ianw axis of indie is indeed a powerful combination!
I'll see if I can pop down. 

It might be worth you adding the event to BBuzz too...


----------



## clandestino (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> The mighty sean/ianw axis of indie is indeed a powerful combination!
> I'll see if I can pop down.
> 
> It might be worth you adding the event to BBuzz too...



I've tried in the past to add it myself but it doesn't work for me for some reason. I'll give it another go now...


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

ianw said:


> I've tried in the past to add it myself but it doesn't work for me for some reason. I'll give it another go now...


It's been working for everyone else, although you have to wait a short while for the event to be approved.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> It's been working for everyone else, although you have to wait a short while for the event to be approved.



Just tried again now. I get the spinning wheel of doom when I click on the green button. Don't even get to submit the details.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm thinking it might be some Mac browser thingy because we get quite as lot of user submitted events every week and it works fine my end. Can you try another browser?

This is what you should see:


----------



## clandestino (Sep 4, 2013)

I only have Safari sadly. I've emailed Rich the details.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 6, 2013)

Tonight!


----------



## clandestino (Sep 8, 2013)

Another fun night! Here's some photos...http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/sept62013a.html


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

The guest DJ in action!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/photos-a-friday-night-out-in-brixton/


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2013)

Haha! "You want to hear _what??_"


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

ianw said:


> Haha! "You want to hear _what??_"


"Sweet Child Of Mine, " please.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2013)

"The KLF??? Are you mad??"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2013)

ianw said:


> Just tried again now. I get the spinning wheel of doom when I click on the green button. Don't even get to submit the details.



I get this using explorer and firefox in windows. Sometimes it's fine....other times just stalls on the winding wheel.....


----------

